# Size of data center



## ekim68

_Google spotlights data center inner workings_

SAN FRANCISCO--The inner workings of Google just became a little less secret.

The search colossus has shed only occasional light on its data center operations, but on Wednesday, Google fellow Jeff Dean turned a spotlight on some parts of the operation. Speaking to an overflowing crowd at the Google I/O conference here on Wednesday, Dean managed simultaneously to demystify Google a little while also showing just how exotic the company's infrastructure really is.

On the one hand, Google uses more-or-less ordinary servers. Processors, hard drives, memory--you know the drill.

On the other hand, Dean seemingly thinks clusters of 1,800 servers are pretty routine, if not exactly ho-hum. And the software company runs on top of that hardware, enabling a sub-half-second response to an ordinary Google search query that involves 700 to 1,000 servers, is another matter altogether.

Google doesn't reveal exactly how many servers it has, but I'd estimate it's easily in the hundreds of thousands. It puts 40 servers in each rack, Dean said, and by one reckoning, Google has 36 data centers across the globe. With 150 racks per data center, that would mean Google has more than 200,000 servers, and I'd guess it's far beyond that and growing every day.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-10784_3-9955184-7.html?tag=nefd.lede


----------



## ferrija1

Interesting read, thanks. It's amazing how many hardware failures they have in their new clusters, and yet it doesn't affect Google's infrastructure at all. Amazing.


----------



## TechGuy

Maybe Google will let us borrow some for TSG.


----------



## tomdkat

I agree, fascinating! 

Peace...


----------

